# FS: L144 Black Eyed Yellow Bristlenose Plecos



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

I have several juvenile Black Eyed Yellow Bristlenose Plecos for sale.

They are ideal community fish and excellent algae eaters. Great for planted tanks as they only grow to about 4". Born and raised in Nanoose Bay with love.

$8 each or 5 for $35.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hey buddy , do you ever head toward duncan or lk cowichan if you do i will scoop a bunch off you


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey macframalama. Can't say I head out that way often but I am considering checking out the dinosaur exhibit in Vic sometime before the 30th...How many are you interested in and when's good for you to meet up?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont know how many you have but i mean shoot me an email [email protected], we can meet up anytime you are heading up im free whenever thanks


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I can deliver anywhere between Nanaimo and Victoria this coming Saturday (29th).


----------



## chubar (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey let me know if you come to Victoria again and still have some.


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok will do...


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

Still available!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in the middle of shutting down my Mbuma African Cichlid tank, hope to have parameters stabilized by next week, will be in touch.


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

chubar said:


> Hey let me know if you come to Victoria again and still have some.


I'm heading from Nanoose to Swartz Bay this coming Saturday (Oct 27th) and can deliver or meet anywhere in between...


----------



## chubar (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll take 6 if you are near Commonwealth Place before 5pm.


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you ever come to the mainland? I would take 5 if you do.


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

chubar said:


> I'll take 6 if you are near Commonwealth Place before 5pm.


Sure thing. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

Gwenyvarca said:


> Do you ever come to the mainland? I would take 5 if you do.


Yep. I'm in Vancouver every Tuesday & Wednesday. I'll let you know if I have any left after this weekend.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

pacifictide said:


> Yep. I'm in Vancouver every Tuesday & Wednesday. I'll let you know if I have any left after this weekend.


Let me know too


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

To those who were interested - I'm able to deliver to Vancouver this coming Friday (November 9th).


----------

